# Look who's eleven today



## 118139 (Aug 3, 2019)

Happy birthday to her! Older dogs are such a blessing.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Lily!
She truly looks the part of a poodle queen.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lily, may your day be peaceful


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

twyla said:


> Happy Birthday Lily, may your day be peaceful



Anything that happens for the rest of the day will be peaceful after someone crashed into my car in my driveway around 3:30 this morning. I was hoping to take her to the village for a walk and a stop in a nice small independent pet shop to let her pick out a new toy when I got home after class, but now we can't really go anywhere.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Lily!  You still look so young, beautiful girl! I hope the rest of your day is more peaceful than that early morning disruption.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: To the beautiful Queen Lily - may she have the most wonderful birthday day today ruling the roost.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Happy birthday!! Birthday girls deserve to sleep in [emoji3531]

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Lily!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday pretty Lily !


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Miss Lily. And Catherine, seems like you just got the vehicle and having to deal with repairs, if they are able to do, is a big hassle. Was this a hit and run?

I had a driver plow into my car, early morning and he left the scene. Lucky for me, the police quickly found the driver. He lived along the same street as me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Claire I've only made three loan payments, so yes my virtually new car and hit and run in my driveway.


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

Happy bday from our crew!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Lily! This is going to be a winning year for you!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Claire I've only made three loan payments, so yes my virtually new car and hit and run in my driveway.


That sucks. Hope the damage wasn't extensive. And Happy Birthday Lily!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Vita said:


> That sucks. Hope the damage wasn't extensive. And Happy Birthday Lily!



Sadly it is really bad. There are pics over here. https://www.poodleforum.com/7-general-off-topic-chat/271001-really-hating-people-morning.html
At least since I'm stuck I got to spend the whole day with the queen, but our birthday expedition is going to have to be delayed.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy birthday Lily! [emoji3060]


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday lovely Lily!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Belated Happy Birthday, Lily - can't believe you are 11 already!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday Lily!! 11 years old wow! Relax and enjoy the day!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Happy belated birthday Lily! Hope today is a better day for you and your family!

Sending sunshine and good wishes from the Caribbean


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well things are getting back on track. Tow truck is on the way to pick up my vehicle and Enterprise rental will pick me up to get me around 1:00. We got a good night's sleep last night and my dear Lily will be helping me do CGC tests tonight.


I am glad you are having a beautiful Caribbean vacay. It is very cloudy though dry here now. The clouds are outer bands of Dorian although the core of the storm is going to pass us out at sea.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Happy belated birthday Lily! :birthday::birthday::birthday:I think I missed it...didn't notice because the word, "birthday" wasn't in the title. I hope, in spite of your hectic and crazy morning that you still had a nice day. You're definitely looking like a queen and 11 years old! My goodness. You're lookin' good for a mature lady.


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy Birthday to Lily! 

Ugh, sorry to hear about your car. What an awful pain!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy birthday, Lily. Growing more beautiful every year.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A little late on the Birthday wishes ..........HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILY!!!!

Just remember.......................












:love2::love2::love2:
Your Friends,
Laurel & Molly


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry to have missed her birthday! BEST WISHES GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Cherie, thanks so much! She's a good girlie girl.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy belated birthday Lily! Upstate Lily sends her wishes too.

I got distracted by the link to the car debacle the first time I read this and forgot to send birthday wishes a few days ago.


----------

